# Solved: problem burning in Brrrn



## rapidfirerob (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been using Brrrn, a wonderful converter/burner for a long time with no problems. This weekend I got this error message:
SPTILOCK:1,1,0: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-712A Rev: 1.09
SPTILOCK:1,1,0: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-712A Rev: 1.09
?: I/O error. : scsi sendcmd: retryable error
CDB: 00 00 00 00 00 00
status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 09 01
Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0
Sense Code: 0x09 Qual 0x01 (tracking servo failure) Fru 0x0
Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 
cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 20s
ERROR: 
ERROR: Cannot setup device SPTILOCK:1,1,0.
I did a Quick Restore which did not help. I uninstalled the program and reinstalled it which worked for one burn. Now the message is back. Help, please. I have XP Pro


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

Go to Device Manager and uninstal the Plextor DVD Drive . Reboot and reinstal . That 'should' clear the problem .


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Any new burning apps installed? Looks like s driver conflict. Did you install Daemon Tools?


----------



## rapidfirerob (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, I installed a new version of Imgburn. When I uninstalled and went back to my old version, Brrrn works fine. Thanks so much for your help!!!!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the followup.


----------

